# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΑ-ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ

## Panito

Γεια σας!!!Ειμαι 27 χρονων και πασχω απο νοσοφοβια εδω και τεσσερα χρονια!!!Ευτυχως την εχω ξεπερασει καπως αλλα οχι τελειως!!!Τουλαχιστον πλεον μπορω να ζω και να χαιρομαι!!!Στη δικια μου περιπτωση η φοβια μου αρχισε απο κατι ιατρικες και μη σελιδες στο ιντερνετ..Πιστευω οτι το ιντερνετ ειναι η αρχη του κακου!!!Εμπαινα μεσα και διαβαζα ολα τα συμπτωματα για καθε σοβαρη ασθενεια!!!Και ολα τα ειχα!!!Και πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος!!!

Ευτυχως τον τελευταιο καιρο το εχω κοψει το google...


Αλλα ρε παιδια τι γραφουν εκει μεσα..Ελεος!!!Ο καθενας μπαινει και γραφει οτι του κατεβει..Το τελευταιο γελοιο που θυμαμαι το διαβασα σε μια σελιδα οχι ιατρικη αλλα τοτε δε με ενδιεφερε και πολυ το ειδος της σελιδας που διαβαζα..απλα εψαχνα συμπτωματα..Εγραφε λοιπον:¨εχετε φαγουρα στα πελματα των ποδιων σας???Και απαντουσε:¨Πιθανοτατα πασχετε απο λεμφωμα¨!!!Εχετε συχνους πονοκεφαλους?Θα πρεπει να εξεταστειτε για ογκο!!!Δηλαδη ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!



Μην μπαινετε στο ιντερνετ για να αυτοδιαγνωστειτε γιατι πιο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα τρελαθειτε!!!Ο καθενας εκει μεσα μπαινει και γραφει οτι του κατεβει στοο μυαλο!!!Ειναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ!!!

----------


## RainAndWind

Πανίτο, τι κάνεις? Σε θυμάμαι βέβαια και το θέμα σου! Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά. Αλλά και σένα στο ίντερνετ σε βλέπωωω.:P
Έλα ρε, φυσικό είναι όταν παλεύεις με νοσοφοβία και γενικά τραβάς τις υποχονδριάσεις σου να χειροτερεύεις με κάθε σύμπτωμα που διαβάζεις και βρίσκεις μπροστά σου.
Αλλά έλα μου που εκείνη την εποχή που έχεις υποχονδρίαση κάτι σε ελκύει σα μαγνήτης,ε?
Δηλαδή με θυμάμαι και μένα μια εποχή να έχω τα πάντα στον πλανήτη. Εγώ πάντως είχα μια προτίμηση στη λευχαιμία, λολ. Αλλά μετά ξεράθηκα από την κατάθλιψη και μου πέρασε.
Καλά έκανες και έγραψες τι ξέρεις "από μέσα", είναι σημαντικό για άλλα μέλη που περνάν παρόμοια φάση, αλλά τώρα θέλω να βγεις! χαχαα

----------


## RainAndWind

Και επειδή το χιούμορ βοηθάει γενικά να βλέπουμε τα πράγματα σε άλλο φόκους, προσωπικά με βοηθάνε ταινίες όπου τα βασανιστήρια αυτά γίνονται πιο "ελαφρά", και σε απαλλάσουν αρκετές φορές από μεγάλα φορτία, η τουλάχιστον τα ξεσκαρτάρουν από τα πολλά πολλά.

Ένας τέτοιος χαρακτήρας σχετικός με το θέμα που έγραψες, της νοσοφοβίας, είναι ένας από τους πολλούς πρωταγωνιστές στην ταινία " Ένας θάνατος σε μια κηδεία" του Φρανκ Οζ. Θα πεθάνεις στο γέλιο και δε θα σε πεθάνουν τ'άγχη σου!
Μιλάμε για τρελό χαρακτήρα, που ψάχνεται όλη την ώρα στις πιο ακατάλληλες ώρες, με τους πλέον ακατάλληλους τρόπους, παρέα με τους τέρμα ακατάλληλους ανθρώπους. Χαοτικός ο άνθρωπος, αλλά και βγάζει γέλιο και είναι πολύ αληθινός ο χαρακτήρας. Θα βοηθήσει όσους αυτόν τον καιρό βασανίζονται από το ίδιο θεματάκι και θέλουν μια άλλη ματιά, όχι ιατρική, πάνω στην εμπειρία τους.

----------


## VickyK

> Γεια σας!!!Ειμαι 27 χρονων και πασχω απο νοσοφοβια εδω και τεσσερα χρονια!!!Ευτυχως την εχω ξεπερασει καπως αλλα οχι τελειως!!!Τουλαχιστον πλεον μπορω να ζω και να χαιρομαι!!!Στη δικια μου περιπτωση η φοβια μου αρχισε απο κατι ιατρικες και μη σελιδες στο ιντερνετ..Πιστευω οτι το ιντερνετ ειναι η αρχη του κακου!!!Εμπαινα μεσα και διαβαζα ολα τα συμπτωματα για καθε σοβαρη ασθενεια!!!Και ολα τα ειχα!!!Και πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος!!!
> 
> Ευτυχως τον τελευταιο καιρο το εχω κοψει το google...
> 
> 
> Αλλα ρε παιδια τι γραφουν εκει μεσα..Ελεος!!!Ο καθενας μπαινει και γραφει οτι του κατεβει..Το τελευταιο γελοιο που θυμαμαι το διαβασα σε μια σελιδα οχι ιατρικη αλλα τοτε δε με ενδιεφερε και πολυ το ειδος της σελιδας που διαβαζα..απλα εψαχνα συμπτωματα..Εγραφε λοιπον:¨εχετε φαγουρα στα πελματα των ποδιων σας???Και απαντουσε:¨Πιθανοτατα πασχετε απο λεμφωμα¨!!!Εχετε συχνους πονοκεφαλους?Θα πρεπει να εξεταστειτε για ογκο!!!Δηλαδη ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Μην μπαινετε στο ιντερνετ για να αυτοδιαγνωστειτε γιατι πιο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα τρελαθειτε!!!Ο καθενας εκει μεσα μπαινει και γραφει οτι του κατεβει στοο μυαλο!!!Ειναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΟ!!!


Καλημέρα, αααχχ!!! Πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω... κι εγώ μια απο τα ίδια! Αρρωστοφοβική! Το έχω ξεπεράσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό με βοήθεια ψυχολόγου! Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο! Το internet δημιουργεί τεράστιο κακό κ ειδικά σε άτομα όπως είμαστε εμείς.. λίγο ευαίσθητα..χιχι!!! Κι εγώ μια από τα ίδια! Μπήκα μια μέρα να διαβάσω για τα εξανθήματα, άκου λοιπόν πόσες διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις είχε: 1)Αλλεργία, 2)κάπου στον οργανισμό υπάρχει καρκίνος κ αντιδρά έτσι, 3)aids (εκεί τα είδα όλα) 4)κ φυσικά αυτό που έχω εγώ, από στρες/ψυχοσωματικά! Κ αυτό είναι μια απλή περίπτωση, όπως είπες διάβαζα για πονοκεφάλους που έιχα ένα διάστημα, λοιπόν, είχα τα εξής: όγκο στο κεφάλι ή πίεση των ματιών ή ημικρανίες ή τα δόντια μου ή κλασσικά άγχος! Αι στο καλό! Δε ξαναδιάβασα τίποτα!

----------


## aggelikoula89

παιδια μια απο τα ιδια...αφηστετα πολυ βασανο κ εγω απο τοτε που εχασα την μαμα μου ολο κατι εχω.....εχ περασει απο καρκινο λευχαιμια και αλλα πολλα μεχρι και τα κλαματα εβαζα καθε φορα που διαβαζα κατι γιατι ημουν σιγουρη πως τ ειχα.....πολυ ταλαιπρια το εχω ξεπερασει ομως μονη μου χωρις ψυχολογο μ στηριξη φιλων και τ αγοριου μου...τα μονα που μ εχουν μεινει τωρα ειανι λιγη ασταθεια καμια φορα και συνχηση......εσεισ εχετε σωματικα συμπτωματα?

----------


## VickyK

> παιδια μια απο τα ιδια...αφηστετα πολυ βασανο κ εγω απο τοτε που εχασα την μαμα μου ολο κατι εχω.....εχ περασει απο καρκινο λευχαιμια και αλλα πολλα μεχρι και τα κλαματα εβαζα καθε φορα που διαβαζα κατι γιατι ημουν σιγουρη πως τ ειχα.....πολυ ταλαιπρια το εχω ξεπερασει ομως μονη μου χωρις ψυχολογο μ στηριξη φιλων και τ αγοριου μου...τα μονα που μ εχουν μεινει τωρα ειανι λιγη ασταθεια καμια φορα και συνχηση......εσεισ εχετε σωματικα συμπτωματα?


Καλημέρα, εγώ τα μόνα συμπτώματα που έχω είναι τα ψυχοσωματικά που βγαίνουν από αυτό. Δλδ, ζαλάδα, εφίδρωση, τρέμουλο, η αστάθεια που λες από το φόβο μου όμως, τάση για εμετό, πλάκωμα στο στήθος κ όλα τα κλασσικά...

----------


## aggelikoula89

βικακη μια απο τα ιδια και εγ αστα εγω εδω και μια βδομαδα πριν κοιμηθω και οταν ξυπνησω λεω ειμαι καλα ειμαι καλα δεν εχω τπτ ολα ειμαι τελεια.....εχ ξεκινησει και γραφω οσα θελω ν μ συμβουν δηλ....ειαμι καλα δεν ζαλιζομαι δεν εχω τπτ κακο κ οτι αλλο μ αυχαριστει η σκεψη μας ειανι ολα αυτα που παθαινουμε οσο σκεφτεσαι θετικα συμβαινουν και θετικα προσπαθησε τ και εσυ ν τ κανεις ισως σου κανει καλο...εμενα μ βοηθαει.....

----------


## VickyK

Λες αν ξεκινήσω να γράφω τι θέλω να συμβεί? Συνήθως γράφω τα άσχημα που μου τυχαίνουν, από μικρή γράφω. Αγγελική μου, να χτυπήσω ξύλο, έχουν καιρό να με πιάσουν συμπτώματα κ όταν ψιλονιώθω ότι πλησιάζουν, σκεφτομαι ότι είμαι καλά, αι στο καλο, τα βαρέθηκα! Κάποιος εδώ μέσα μου είπε κάτι καλό κ ανακουφίστηκα... ότι αν πραγματικά είχα κάτι, θα έβγαινε θέλοντας κ μη κ δε θα μπορούσα να κάνω πράγματα που κάνω στη καθημερινότητά μου!

----------


## aggelikoula89

ναι βικη μου για να νιωθεις καλα σημαινει πως τ ξεπερνας......σ ευχομαι τα καλυτερα κ εγω νιθω πολυ καλα αι σκεφτομ αι οπως και εσυ....2 μερες γραφω και νιωθω καλα.....ημαστε οι σκεψεις μας!!!!εγω στην αρχη ελεγα κατι εχω δεν ειαμι καλα δεν παω εκει δε κανω αυτο δεν κανω εκεινο γιατι φοβομουνα πλεον κανω οτι φοωαμαι για ν αποδειξω στον εαυτο μου πως ειμαι καλα....συμφωνω πως αν ειχαμε κατι θα εβγαινε κ δεν θα ημασταν ετσι.....:)

----------


## VickyK

Είμαστε δυνατά άτομα γι αυτό μας βγαίνουν αυτά! ΜΑς προειδοποιεί ο οργανισμός μας ότι πιεζόμαστε! Είναι καλό αυτό! Για να μη βγει σε πραγματικό σωματικό!

----------


## aggelikoula89

εχεις δικιο οντως το εχω διαβασει κ εγω αυτο κ επισης ατομα μ εντονο αγχος δεν θα παθουν ποτε σχιζοφρενεια η ν τρελλαθουν.....παλι καλα.....

----------


## VickyK

Πάλι καλά... :D

----------


## LIONLIBRA

παιδια μετα απο 3 ωριλαρ,ο ενας και γναθοχειρουργος,την ενδοκρινολογο και την οδοντριατρο συν τα επειγοντα που μου εκανα γενικες εξετασεις και θωρακως και και και και ολα βγηκαν τελεια! κανενα απολυτως προβλημα!
ε ακομα με καιει η γλωσσα μου,ακομα με ενοχλει ο λαιμος μου,ακομα η γλωσσα μου ειναι λευκη σε μερικα σημεια και κοκκινα στιγματα..παιδια φοβαμαι οτι οι ωριλαρ επειδη ηταν στα επειγοντα δεν με ειδαν καλα και με αφησαν ετσι απροστατευτη.δεν ειανι στο μυαλο μου,εχω προβλμα στην γλωσσα και δεν με καταλαβαινουν,δεν βλεπουν τιποτα.ειδικα οταν καπνιζω χαλια μαυρα. και η ενδοκρινολογος μου ειπε να κοιταξω το στομαχι μου και μετα για αλλεργειες και αν βγουν ολα καλα τοτε να το βαλω καλα μεσα μου πως ειναι του μυαλου μου... δεν ξερω τι αλλο θα κανω ρε παιδια πραγματικα. μα ολα σε εμενα θα πεσουν? γινεται να τα εχω ολα εγω? δεν ξερω ειμαι χαλια :(

----------


## LIONLIBRA

χτες να φανταστειτε δεν ανοιγε το ιντερνετ και κοντεψα να παθω πανικο.ηθελα να δω τι σημαινει καψιμο στην γλωσσα και τι κανουμε σε περιπτωση αλλεργικου σοκ.

----------


## aggelikoula89

δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως ε φοβιζει με την γλωσσα σ....θες ν μ πεις?

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως ε φοβιζει με την γλωσσα σ....θες ν μ πεις?


με καιει η γλωσσα μου.σαν τσουξιμο και ειναι καμια βδομαδα τωρα.επισης εχω πολυ καιρο που εχω προσεξει πως εχει αλλαξει χρωμα.εχει γινει λευκη πισω στο βαθος και σαν σκαμενη,σαν να εχει ρωγμιτσες..καπως ετσι τελος παντων.και οι γιατροι μου λενε πως ειναι φυσιολογικη.και αλλοι πινουν καφε και αλλοι καπνιζουν αλλα δεν ειανι ετσι η γλωσσα τους.φοβαμαι για λευκοπλακια ή για καρκινο του στοματος ή πολυποδα στον λαιμο.

----------


## Phoenix.S

Είχα κοντινό άτομο με καρκίνο του στόματος.

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> Είχα κοντινό άτομο με καρκίνο του στόματος.


:( :( γιατι να υπαρχει αυτη η αρρωστια θεε μου?

----------


## aggelikoula89

κοιτα δεν θεωρω πως εχεις καρκινο σε καμια περιπτωση πιστεψεμε.....ειναι πολυ σπανιο και αυτα που μ λες δεν τ θεωρω τοο τραγικα....η γλωσσα δεν ειναι σε ολους τους ανθρωπους ιδια....τ λεω αυτο γιατι ναι κ αλλοι καπνιζουν αλλα ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος αντιδραει διαφορετικα....αν εκανες εξετασεις αιματος θα ειχε σιγουρα και να κανεισ τιν τκε αυτη οτι λοιμωξη υπαρχει στον οργανοσμο απο μια απλη ιωση εως καρκινο φαινεται οποτε θα στο ελεγαν επισης ολοι οι γιατροι σ ειπαν να μην αγχωνεσαι κατι παραπανω ξερουν απο μας..ειμαι σιγουρη πως τ σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια μ αποτελεσμα ν μην μπορεις ν τ ξεπερασεις τωρα.....ειμαστε οτι σκεφτομαστε ν ξερεις αν κεφτεσαι πως τσουζει η γλωσσα σ κ ολα τ σχετικα θα τ παθαινεις αν ηρεμησεις λιγο ολα θα πανε καλα.....ειμαι εγω ετσι μολις σκεφτω κατι μ πιανουν τ συμπτωματα...μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο παλι καλα τ ξεπερασα νομιζα πως ειχα σκληρ.κατα πλακας οτι να ναι....οτι συμπτωματα διαβαζα τ ειχα μεχρι που περπαταγα για ν δω αν περπαταω οντως σ βαμβακι οτι να ναι....τωρα ειμαι καλα....προσπαθησε ν πεισ στον εαυτο σ ειμαι καλα κ μην τ σκεφτεις 2 μερες κ θα δεις θα περασε.....ειμαι σιγουρη πως αν καταπιαστεις μ μια δουλεια η πας για καφε η κανεις κατι δεν σ τσουζει μονο αν τ σκεφτεις.

----------


## aggelikoula89

μπηκα και διαβασα συμπτωματα ουτε καν ενα απλα τσουξιμο εχεις ειναι σπανιο κατω απο τ 40 κ πιο συχνο σε αντρες ...ειχε κ εικονες δεν πιστευς να ειανι ετσι...ηρεμησε αληθεια δεν εχεις τπτ........

----------


## LIONLIBRA

> κοιτα δεν θεωρω πως εχεις καρκινο σε καμια περιπτωση πιστεψεμε.....ειναι πολυ σπανιο και αυτα που μ λες δεν τ θεωρω τοο τραγικα....η γλωσσα δεν ειναι σε ολους τους ανθρωπους ιδια....τ λεω αυτο γιατι ναι κ αλλοι καπνιζουν αλλα ο καθε οργανισμος ειναι διαφορετικος αντιδραει διαφορετικα....αν εκανες εξετασεις αιματος θα ειχε σιγουρα και να κανεισ τιν τκε αυτη οτι λοιμωξη υπαρχει στον οργανοσμο απο μια απλη ιωση εως καρκινο φαινεται οποτε θα στο ελεγαν επισης ολοι οι γιατροι σ ειπαν να μην αγχωνεσαι κατι παραπανω ξερουν απο μας..ειμαι σιγουρη πως τ σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια μ αποτελεσμα ν μην μπορεις ν τ ξεπερασεις τωρα.....ειμαστε οτι σκεφτομαστε ν ξερεις αν κεφτεσαι πως τσουζει η γλωσσα σ κ ολα τ σχετικα θα τ παθαινεις αν ηρεμησεις λιγο ολα θα πανε καλα.....ειμαι εγω ετσι μολις σκεφτω κατι μ πιανουν τ συμπτωματα...μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο παλι καλα τ ξεπερασα νομιζα πως ειχα σκληρ.κατα πλακας οτι να ναι....οτι συμπτωματα διαβαζα τ ειχα μεχρι που περπαταγα για ν δω αν περπαταω οντως σ βαμβακι οτι να ναι....τωρα ειμαι καλα....προσπαθησε ν πεισ στον εαυτο σ ειμαι καλα κ μην τ σκεφτεις 2 μερες κ θα δεις θα περασε.....ειμαι σιγουρη πως αν καταπιαστεις μ μια δουλεια η πας για καφε η κανεις κατι δεν σ τσουζει μονο αν τ σκεφτεις.


λεω γιατι σε εμενα που προσεχω την στοματικη μου κοιλοτητα πιο πολυ απο το καθετι πανω μου??και μετα παει στο στηθος.σημερα εχω 2 μετωπα δηλαδη.προσπαθω να ελαττωσω το τσιγαρο για να μην εχω θεματα και βλεποντας.δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο.εχω κουραστι πραγματικα,εχω εξαντληθει,δεν εχω κουραγιο αλλο..βαρεθηκα και με σιχαθηκα ειτε ειναισ το μυαλο μου ειτε οχι.. :(

----------


## salala

ααααααχχχ ειμαστε πολλοι τελικα!!! εγω σταματησα να ψαχνω για αρρωστιες κι ετσι λυθηκε και το προβλημα μου!!!!

----------


## liaki!!

ειναι αληθεια πως ολοι μας εχουμε μπει στην διαδικασια να ψαξουμε στο ιντερνετ...να μπουμε σε απειρες σελιδες..και φυσικα ολα τα συμπτωματα να τιαριαζουν..το θεμα ειναι οταν εχουμε ενα προβλημα να εμπιστευομαστε μονο τον γιατρο μας!

----------


## VickyK

Κάλημέρα... αχ παιδιά! κι εγώ καπνίζω κ σήμερα από την ώρα που ξύπνησα, νιώθω πως τσούζει η γλώσσα μου, έχει κανονικό χρώμα αλλά νιώθω να τσούζει, το στόμα μου σα να καίει, τα χω κάνει πάνω μου, βέβαια αυτές τις ημέρες κάπνισα αρκετά... Εννοείται δε μπαίνω στο internet να ψάξω γιατί θα βγάλει χίλια δύο πράγματα!

----------


## dream21

> Κάλημέρα... αχ παιδιά! κι εγώ καπνίζω κ σήμερα από την ώρα που ξύπνησα, νιώθω πως τσούζει η γλώσσα μου, έχει κανονικό χρώμα αλλά νιώθω να τσούζει, το στόμα μου σα να καίει, τα χω κάνει πάνω μου, βέβαια αυτές τις ημέρες κάπνισα αρκετά... Εννοείται δε μπαίνω στο internet να ψάξω γιατί θα βγάλει χίλια δύο πράγματα!


Μηπως υποσυνειδητα οταν διαβασες τα συμπτωματα της LionLibra σκεφτηκες οτι λες να το παθω και εγω? :P

----------


## VickyK

> Μηπως υποσυνειδητα οταν διαβασες τα συμπτωματα της LionLibra σκεφτηκες οτι λες να το παθω και εγω? :P


Μπορεί... μπορεί κ να επηρεαστηκα αν κ ακόμη με καίει καπως η γλώσσα μου αλλά δε δίνω πλέον σημασία...

----------


## dream21

Να μη δινεις και να προσπαθησεις να το 3εχασεις.. Πολυ πιθανο να ειναι απο το τσιγαρο ή απλα να μην ειναι τπτ.. Μην ανησυχεις και προπαντος βγαλε ΟΤΙ ΙΔΕΑ σου χει περασει στο μυαλο σου οτι μπορει να χεις κατι σοβαρο.. ;)

----------


## VickyK

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ, ήδη νιώθω καλύτερα!!

----------


## dream21

Ετσι μπραβο.. Και ελπιζω να συνεχισεις να νιωθεις καλυτερα και να μην ειναι μονο της στιγμης.. Να λες συνεχεια στον εαυτο σου οτι δεν εχεις τπτ και εισαι υγιης για να το εμπεδωσεις :P

----------


## Panito

LIONLIBRA μη βασανιζεσαι αδικα..Το πιο πιθανο ειναι να εχεις γεωγραφικη γλωσσα(εχω κι εγω) που δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο..Απλα που και που αυτη η γλωσσα γινεται σε μερικα σημεια ασπρη,αλλου κοκκινη,εχει ρωγμες και δημιουργουνται περιεργα σχεδια πανω σε αυτη..Δεν ειναι ουτε καρκινος ουτε τιποτα..Ψαξτο και θα καταλαβεις...

----------


## VickyK

Καλησπέρα σας! Παιδιά... είναι γελοίο! Έκανα μια εταιρία χθες ανω κατω... αφού πείσθηκα ότι κάτι έχω γιατί ένιωθα τσούξιμο στη γλώσσα κ κάτι σα κάψιμο, αφού κοίταξα τις γλώσσες όλων να δω αν έχουν το ίδιο χρώμα με τη δική μου που είναι άσπρη, αφού έβαλα κ άλλους σε αυτό το τρυπάκι κ σήμερα μου λέγανε πως κοιτάζανε κ αυτοί τη γλώσσα τους κ αναρωτιόντουσαν αν ο καθένας έχει το σωστό χρώμα... ανακάλυψα ότι πολύ απλά αυτά τα συμπτώματα ήταν επειδή κρύωσα!!! Χάλια ο λαιμός, με πονάει, με καίει, βήχω, νιώθω πως έχω δέκατα κ όλα τα σχετικά κ εδώ ακόμη ψάχνουν τις γλώσσες τους! Είμαι τραγική!!!

----------


## fotovo

ουτε εγω καταλαβα.... :/

----------


## VickyK

Καλημερα σας... γι ακόμη μια φορά θα επανέλθω κ ίσως γίνω κουραστική, αλλά πρέπει να το βγάλω από μέσα μου! Χθές καθόμουν με μια φίλη κ τα λέγαμε, κάποια στιγμη μ έπιασε ενας έντονος πόνος στο θώρακα ψηλά, ανάμεσα στο στήθος... λέω: Βίκυ μη το σκέφτεσαι ένας απλός νευρόπονος είναι... αλλά γινόταν όλο κ πιο έντονος, όταν έφυγε η φίλη μου, ξάπλωσα μπας κ περάσει αλλά τίποτα. Τα έκανα πάνω μου! Τι να σκεφτώ μέσα στη φοβία μου? Δεν υπήρχε καθαρή σκέψη... Καραμπινάτο έμφραγμα λέω! Πονούσε η πλάτη, ο θώρακας, μετά ξεκίνησε κ ένας κόμπος στο λαιμό... μια δυσπνοια... Όλα της φαντασίας μου εκτός του πόνου στο θώρακα, τελικά κατάλαβα πως ήταν μια μικρή κρίση εντέρου, διότι μετά ο πόνος πήγε χαμηλά κ πίσω στην "ουρά", στο κόκαλο. Δε μ αρέσει όμως αυτό, δε μπορώ να σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα άλλο, βαρέθηκα! Κ τώρα είμαι στη δουλειά, σ ένα πολύ αγχογόνο περιβάλον, με πολύ άσχημη διάθεση λόγω κλασσικών προβλημάτων, δε μας πληρώνουν κ πως να έχεις διάθεση να δουλέψεις όταν τα χρέη σου έχουν φτάσει στα ύψη... κ μ έχει πιάσει πάλι κάτι, σφίξιμο στο κεφάλι, θολούρα κ ένα συναίσθημα φυγής. Το σύνδρομο της Δευτέρας, κάθε Δευτέρα σχεδόν με πιάνει το ίδιο κ αρχίζουν οι σκέψεις... *εγκεφαλικό? Πίεση? θα πάθω κάτι? Θα με προλάβουν?* κάθε φορά τα ίδια κ όταν φεύγω από εδώ, καλμάρουν όλα... δε παθαίνω τπτ, αλλά κάθε φορά το ζω λες κ το παθαίνω πρώτη φορά. Δε μ αρέσει καθόλου κ δε ξέρω τι να κάνω για να το αποβάλλω! Όταν το συζητάω με τη ψυχολόγο μου, νιώθω δυνατή, είμαι οκ... αλλά ξανά τα ίδια μετά από καιρό... Νιώθω βαρύ το κεφάλι μου, λες κ θα πέσει! Μακάρι να περάσει σύντομα...:(

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

ρε βικάκι έχεις αγόρι?μήπως θέλεις χάδια κ αγκαλιές για να βγεις από αυτό το τρυπάκι?εγω νομίζω ότι μαλλον αυτό χρειαζεσαι χαχαχα,φιλάκια κ επιμένω χαδια κ αγκαλιές!!!!!!!!!;)

----------


## VickyK

Καλημέρα Ηλιάννα μου, έχω αγόρι αλλά δυστυχώς δε βλεπόμαστε συχνά γιατί τα ωράρια μας είναι τελείως αντίθετα! Αν βρεθούμε, θα βρεθούμε πολύ αργά το βράδυ ή για μια ώρα το απόγευμα... Ίσως κ να μου λείπει κ αυτό που λες... γιατί όταν τον βλέπω μου περνάνε όλα! Τι μου θύμισες... χιχι!!! Μου λείπει κ αυτός πολύ!!! Λες να είναι αυτό?!!!

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

1000/100 αφού το παραδέχεσαι ότι σου περνάνε όλοι οι ΔΗΘΕΝ κίνδυνοι ,βρε υπάρχει κάτι πιο αναζωογονητικό δε βλέπεις κ οι παππούδες μόλις ερωτευτούν πετάνε μπαστούνια χάπια πιεσόμετρα ο έρωτας είναι δυνατό φάρμακο φιλενάδα το λέει η επιστήμη χαχαχα

----------


## VickyK

χαχαχα... ναι ναι!!! Το ξέρω ότι είναι πηγη ενέργειας κ καλής ψυχικής υγείας (αν έχεις καλή σχέση)... Τι να κάνω όμως που δε μπορώ να βρίσκομαι μαζί του όποτε θέλω? Μου την έχει σπάσει αυτό το πράγμα... Περιμένουμε το καλοκαίρι για να έχουμε περισότερο χρόνο! Με πνίγει κ ένα άλλο θέμα... είμαστε 9 μήνες μαζί σχεδόν.. είμαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του αλλα δε του το έχω πει! Υπάρχουν γενικά ωραία συναισθήματα κ από εκείνον, πολύ θετικά αλλά κολλάω να του το πω. Σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί να φοβηθεί! Υπερ αναλύω τις καταστάσεις!

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

φοβάσαι να του το πεις?πες του το μην αγωνιάς για την αντιδρασή του,νιώσε ελεύθερη για τα συναισθηματά σου είναι κομμάτι σου θα έκριβες ποτέ το πρωσωπό σου να μην εκτεθείς?είστε 9 μήνες δεν είναι λίγος καιρός αποδεσμεύσου από την δήθεν ασφάλεια του"αφήνω τα πράγματα όπως έχουν μήπως έρθουν τα πάνω κάτω"ισος να πάνε μόνο πάνω κ τότε η απογείωση θα δυναμώσει τη φλόγα της σχέσης σας.Μην υπολογίσεις τις συνέπειες υπολόγισε μόνο την καρδιά σου κ η καρδιά έχει κ αυτόν τον προορισμό να ερωτεύεται κ να έχει την επιθυμία να το πει αλλιώς να την ξεριζώσουμε κ να την θάψουμε βαθιά να μην ακούγετε ,τι λες αξίζει να τεμαχίζουμε τα ομορφα κ δυνατα συναισθήματα κ να κρατήσουμε τους φόβους μας?

----------


## VickyK

Δεν αξίζει σίγουρα.. κ ξέρεις κάτι, πρώτη φορά ερωτεύομαι κ όλα τα περίεργα συναισθήματα που νιώθω δε ξέρω πως να τα διαχειριστώ. Δε δείχνω κάτι, να φανταστείς μία φορά μου είπε ότι αδιαφορώ κιόλας για εκείνον κ λεώ από μέσα μου αχ κ να ξερες!!! Είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα η κατάσταση γαιτί εγώ βγήκα από μια μακροχρόνια σχέση που τελείωσε λίγο άσχημα κ ήθελα να ηρεμήσω... δύο μήνες σχεδόνμε κυνηγούσε αυτό το παιδί κ στο τέλος με κέρδισε αλλά είχαμε πει χαλαρά, διότι κ εκείνος είχε μια κατάσταση αστα να πανε... αλλά αλλάξανε τα συναισθήματα κ μου τα άλλαξε εκείνος. Εγώ ήμουν πολύ χαλαρή στην αρχή κ παρόλο που δεν είχαμε καθόλου χρόνο για εμας, κατάφερνε να γεμίζει κ αυτή τη λίγη ώρα που βρισκόμασταν, είδα κ ποσο ενδιαφερόταν για εμένα.. σε σημείο να τσακωνόμαστε για δικά μου πράγματα, πχ για τη δουλειά μου ότι είμαι ανεκτική, να μην αφήνω να μ εκμεταλλεύονται κ άλλα τέτοια... Δε θέλω με τπτ να κρατήσω τα συναισθήματά μου αλλά ο φόβος της προηγούμενης σχέσης κ ο φόβος της νέας, με τραβάει πίσω, ξέρω ότι ακούγεται ηλίθιο αλλά πέρασα πολλά άσχημα. Κ αν εκείνος δεν αισθανεται το ίδιο? Θα απογοητευτώ.. αν κ όσοι μας έχουν δει, μου λένε αποκλείεται να μην είναι ερωτευμένος. Τι να πω... Μου έφυγαν κ τα συμπτωματα!!! :)

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

ξέρεις το τρίτο μάτι πιάνει πολλά!χαίρομαι που είσαι σε αυτή τη σχέση βιβακι μακάρι να βρείτε κ περισσότερο χρόνο κάπια στιγμή .Είναι παιδί μου ψυχοθεραπεία ,εννοείτε φεύγουν τα συμπτώματα LOVE LOVE LOVE Κ πάλι LOVE

----------


## VickyK

Το πιστεύω πως με τον έρωτα περνάνε όλα... το ζω! Αλλά όχι όπως θέλω... τι να κάνουμε, δε μπορούμε να τα έχουμε όλα! Αν όλοι μας είμασταν ερωτευμένοι κ είμασταν όμως καλά με τη σχέση μας, θα είχαμε λιγότερα ψυχολογικά... νομίζω..!

----------


## retroG

Welcome to the club κ εγω ειχα (και ακομα εχω σε μικροτερο βαθμο) αρρωστοφοβια. 

Συμφωνω..αν εχει καποιος αρρωστοφοβια μακρια απο ιντερνετ και ψαξιμο για πιθανον αρρωστειες γιατι θα τρελαθεις περισσοτερο. ελα ομως που μας "τρωει ο κωλος μας" και θελουμε να μαθουμε. παμε κ εμεις φιρι φιρι :)

----------

